# Staining a Pine Sliding patio door



## beerdog (Mar 13, 2009)

I will be staining a new Anderson sliding patio door made in Pine. My plan is to use a wood conditioner and then some Sherwin-Williams oil based penetrating stain. Any suggestions or tips?


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

Pine is a very difficult wood to stain. Most of the so called wood conditioners are either very very thin 
finish or stearate (soap) dissolved in lacquer(sanding sealer. The best solution is not to stain but, if you must first apply a very thin coat of shellac(dewaxed if using water borne or polyurethane varnish) before you apply stain.

Jerry


----------

